# Animal Crossing Fanclub



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Hooray for Animal Crossing!

One of the most awesome games ever created, in my opinion. Even though I've only ever played Wild World (The DS version). I enjoy putting lyrics to the in-game music. So far I have lyrics for the title theme and KK Lullaby, but I shall create more soon.

So then. You can join if you like, and we can discuss our favourite stuff.

All I can think of is that my favourite villager, by far, is Stitches. He's just so awesomely cute!


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 25, 2008)

Aaaaaaaah, I love this game. I actually haven't played it for a while, I think I lost my copy of Wild World.. But I still love it to bits. I ought to try to find it, sometime...

I want to hear your lyrics to those things, Castform, you make up pretty cool lyrics for songs and things. :3

I think my favorite character in game is Sable, I love going to the Able Sisters shop every day and talking to her and getting her to open up to you more, she's just so _cute_~


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been addicted to Animal Crossing lately. Very close to paying off my final debt which makes me happy. I don't have Wild World, but my DS is lost anyway. It's obvious to me that the best character ever is Mr. Resetti's brother, Don. And I also want to hear those lyrics since I know they'll be awesome.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 25, 2008)

I had the original Gamecube game, but sold it when my uber Money Tree stopped growing. Lost a bunch of money, too....


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay, members!

I literally play it every night to make sure no-one is leaving. priority is Stitches, obviously, but I'd also be sad if Benedict, Bluebear, Angus, Marina, Curly, Tabby or Tipper left. oh wait, that's everyone in my town... which is called Myville, by the way.

I'll get the lyrics up soon. For the title theme (Which I call 'Blossom and Rain'), would you like the normal version, or the extended version, which contains... more verses, and therefore some repeats of parts of the tune.


----------



## Flora (Jun 25, 2008)

...I HAVE to be in this. ^^

My favorite is Goldie.  then she left. *sad*

You have Tippie?  So does my sissie! *epic~rhyme~fail*


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

My favorite villager that I have is probably Daisy. I had her in my first town, which I had to delete, then a few months ago I stole her from my friend's town and he got Weber, so both of those made me happy. I have proof that Static is a pervert uploaded on YouTube. 

PROOF: http://youtube.com/watch?v=sO7a578SovY


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

i just play acww nowadays so my flower hybrids don't die
my fav villager was anchovy, but he left


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

I just love this game!!!!!!!!!!! So yeah, uummm, I have tipper also in my town, and you'll never guess my name!.... Ian.... no one seems impressed! Heheh anyways I wil pedge my loyalty to this group!


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 29, 2008)

I play my sisters, and she gave me a slot all to myself. YAY! so i got addicted. Bt now not so much, my town is in ruins now... weeds growing left, right and centre.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll join! I have Tipper, Genji, Pippy, Chow, Lucy, Amelia, Elmer, and Rasher. Oh, and I share a file with my sister (Melati2006 at the old forums).

EDIT: Uh, actually, it was her idea to get the game so technically, I have a file on her game... Oh, and it's ACWW.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 29, 2008)

You don't need to ask to join. Just come and talk.

I'm bored, so I'll try and remember all the villagers I've ever had. Ones that are still in my town will be in bold. Please note that apart from the first eight this is in no particular order.

*Stitches*
*Tabby*
Pecan
Chow
Jay
Deena
PomPom
Genji
*Marina*
*Angus*
Rasher
Trixi
*Bluebear*
*Curly*
*Benedict*
Maelle
*Tipper*


----------



## Melati2008 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Lots of people have Tipper for some reason and how do you make flower hybrids? oh, and I wanna join too.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

I love this game!! Melba is my favorite villager. She's adorable~!


----------



## Sansha (Jul 2, 2008)

Count me in.   

I love Animal crossing, it's so addicting. Though I've only played the  DS version as for now.

The last time I checked this is the list of neighbors I had :

Rhonda
Freckles
Egbert
Vesta
Biskit
Joey


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, Castform, when are you going to post the lyrics for the main theme? I am so gonna be there, maybe if you sent it in to the nintendo company or some administrator there they might put it on some game for animal crossing, but not the wii version, it already is finished and is  out now, I want it now! Cause I'm in Germany I can't get it yet, gotta order it...*sniff*


----------



## Zeph (Jul 2, 2008)

WHAT? THE... THE WII VERSION IS OUT?

According to Wikipedia it isn't


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

The Wii version is out? Eh, whatever, I don't have a Wii yet anyway.

I'm sad. Eunice moved. But I have some guy named Goose who is awesome. But Eunice was awesomer.... =(


----------



## Flora (Jul 3, 2008)

It isn't.  It doesn't even have a Japanese release date.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh...oops.. I really didnt know, I went to Ign and well, maybe it come out next year, but I thnk it comes out in december, there was so many dates it was gonna come out, I hope it comes out soon though, sorry to bring your hopes down guys.....


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

I like love Animal Crossing too! So far, my villagers are Truffles, Antonio, Tipper, Cyrano, Lucky, Vesta, Angus and Mint.I have Rosie, Bob, Tipper and K.K.'s pics. K.K.'s is especially precious to me.
I can't wait for the Wii version! =D


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

I have these pics:

Stitches, Angus, Benedict, Tabby, Bluebear, Curly and... ah, I forgot his name. That guy who stands on whatever peninsula your town may have then says something philosophical and jumps into the sea. The otter guy. Oh yeah, Pascal.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Join!

Members in town:

Kid Cat
Chow
Derwin
Alfonso
Bill
Bella
Kitt
Alli

YAY ANIMAL CROSSING! When the Wii version comes out, there's no doubt that I'm going to buy it ASAP.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 3, 2008)

When I had the original, I had a neighbor who was awesome, but I don't remember his name. He was a grey mouse. Any guesses?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

The only problem with the Wii version is that I won't be able to go on it every day to make sure no-one's leaving....
And Blastoise, do you mean the _original_ original on N64 or the Gamecube one?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, I meant the GC. Also, there's a pic of him in the Friends section of this site. He's the mouse in the front in the background picture.


----------



## Flora (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a character crush on my GC game.  Kabuki the kitty was his name.

I also had a Stu the Cow, who my sister dug a pitfall for.

Then he moved. O_O


----------



## surskitty (Jul 3, 2008)

I quite like Animal Crossing, although I don't play it much.

i caught a shaaaaaaaaaark

it's a shaaaaaark
it's a shaaaaaaaaaark
suck its biiiiiiiiits
it's a shaaaaaaaaaark


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, Blastoise, you muse be talking about samson? I knew it! Oh and does a shark HAVE any biiiiiiiiiiiiits?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

Guys... guys, I think I've just discovered the sound of the apocalypse...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 5, 2008)

> Oh, Blastoise, you muse be talking about samson? I knew it! Oh and does a shark HAVE any biiiiiiiiiiiiits?


\

That's him! Thanks. And, Cast, that song is CREEPY...


----------



## surskitty (Jul 5, 2008)

Glacedon said:


> Oh and does a shark HAVE any biiiiiiiiiiiiits?


Yes!  Male sharks have claspers which are kind of like penes except they have _two_.  Or. something.  Female sharks just have cloacae :'[


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

According to GoNintendo, AC: Wii will be out August 1st in the US~! Sorry, UK people.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

AUGUST?

That's so unfair! I've never understood _why_ they have such a huge gap between us and you. For example, Brawl came out a few months ago for you, no? Here, it only came out Friday before the one that's just been (That day was also my birthday...)


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, lucky, brawl, STILL, hasnt come out here, though I have it cause Daddums went and bought it for me when he was on a business trip!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 12, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Guys... guys, I think I've just discovered the sound of the apocalypse...


My ears just bled.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 12, 2008)

I realised that I have not yet posted the lyrics I promised earleir on. Well, here goes nothing:

[Bracketed parts are only in the extended version.]

*Blossom and Rain - Title theme*

INTRO:
Deep in the woods,
Far away,
There is a place where your dreams can stay.

_To the same tune as the above_[If you go there,
You will find,
A beautiful place that enchants the mind.]

CHORUS:
Through blossom and rain,
Its beauty
It retains. 

In every season,
You'll find a new reason,
To let your soul run free,
Join me...

VERSE 1:
When you come,
I will be waiting there,
For you.
Observing the beauty and the peace... 


[CHORUS REPEAT]

_To the same tune as Verse 1_[VERSE 2:
By the sea,
Filled with beautiful trees,
All year. And yet it's every changing, but always...]

[CHORUS REPEAT]

[VERSE 1 REPEAT]

---

*Drifting - K.K. Lullaby*

Slowly drifting through the sky
On a cloud, I
Peacef'lly fly.
Slowly drifting through the sky,
Time for lullaby.

Drift to sleep,
Dream sweet dreams,
Rest until the mor-
-ning light.
Goodbye, sun,
Hello, moon,
Time
For lullaby.


Slowly drifting through the sky
On a cloud, I
Peacef'lly fly.
Slowly drifting through the sky,
Time for lullaby.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

Where can I find the extended version?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 13, 2008)

oh, there isn't actually music for it.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm really looking forward to acwii :o
i was thinking of features for the game... like you could sync the game with the wii weather channel so you get the same weather as where you live. although that would kinda suck if you didn't have wifi...
aaaaanyway, gonna post all of my pics:
buck, kaitlin & katie, olivia, blaire, mitzi, lucy, nana, rod, lobo, bob, bella, tom nook, gabi, butch and elmer


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 15, 2008)

I love your lyrics, your like gonna become a song writer or something, i know it. Oh and aslo, everyone thinks they dont get any games for a long time, well brawl hasnt come out here yet. So I gonna ask my dad to go buy me the game when he goes on a business trip.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 15, 2008)

Animal Crossing~~
I love one villager: That elephant girl. She's so similar to myself in a way. xD
Actually, the reason why I like her is because I like her seiyuu in the Animal Crossing movie. |D
And that video. It makes me laugh uncontrollabley. Please don't ask why. xDD


----------



## Zeph (Jul 15, 2008)

Why thank you, Glacedon. I'd rather be an actor though...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in. I have Wild World.
My current villagers are Punchy, Hugh, Kabuki, Bluebear, Kiki, Antonio and Baabara.


----------



## Flora (Jul 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Why thank you, Glacedon. I'd rather be an actor though...


Movies or plays?

Anyway, Eclipse, I know her name, I just forget it...

I'll play right now.  I have to de-weed anyway. -^.^-

EDIT: WUE, give me your Kabuki. NOW.

I never had a cat in my town.

Also, my DS hate AC:WW.  It won't load it yet.

EDIT2: THERE we go.

The elephant's name is Margie.  I like her.

Also, I now has a kitty. -^.^-


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 16, 2008)

so
animal crossing city folk
i'm not impressed so far

edit: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BsIdXofpN7o
ok... never mind
it's actually looking ok now that it's been explained
you can use a mic to talk to people :0


----------



## Zeph (Jul 16, 2008)

That... looks... _AWESOME._

I want that game so much!


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 16, 2008)

It seems pretty much like the Gamecube Version, Except with a little more from the Ds game, so its like they took both of the games and morphed them together.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 16, 2008)

Exactly what I thought. When I first saw it, where there was the bus in front of the gates, I thought it was a DS hack or something, then I saw that the graphics were better and that there were lower and higher areas and I put two and two together and... yeah.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone wanna visit my town at AC:WW? I'll PM Friend Codes.


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

^ Would like to, but can't, because my game is now just a PIECE OF CRAP...*cries*

I can't even play it ONCE without glitches.

I need a new game.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 16, 2008)

Official video from Nintendo.


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor dude, getting stung by a bee.

OH MY GOD IT'S A MII.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 17, 2008)

Join please?

I haven't played WW in ages, so my town is covered in weeds. And it's my brother's game, and he named the town *^@$# or something.

I want that game.


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> And it's my brother's game, and he named the town *^@$# or something.


*laughs*

Mine is named Seretown for some reason.  Half the names are random.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 18, 2008)

All my Towns are named with a space, than town, so only 3 words for my town name, like ...rat!!!!


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yeah. About the August 1st thing... I misread it, and that's something else. For us, it's out near the end of 2008. Sorry!


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 18, 2008)

It's November isn't it?


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

Yepzorz. -^.^-


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 19, 2008)

Bleeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!!!!!
No, I was so excited tooo!


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

THREAD IS ALMOST OFF THE PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE...

Anyway...

Stupid game dont die on me...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

OH NOSE! PLEASE DON'T DIE!

[/Random.]


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

*laughs* I needed something like that.  I got woken up by my little sister playing Ranch and talking loudly to her friend while I was sleeping on the couch, so I feel horrible.

Maybe I should send it to Nintendo...?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe. That could help.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

I should wait for my dad to get home, though.  Cause I don't know where Nintendo is. ^^;


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Try Japan XD No, not really. I dunno, _somewhere_ in America.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 20, 2008)

It's in some Washington town. I think.

MAHEISFIE i wanna find my ac:ww. D:


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 20, 2008)

Nintendo is in Seattle.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah.  Thankies!


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 20, 2008)

Nintendo is a Japanese company...but its in Seattle?! Weird kinda...


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

Seattle is NoA's heaquarters. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 25, 2008)

Me join? I got the game the other day. I didn't like it at first, but it's kinda growing on me now.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Sure, go ahead. Who do you have in your village?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 25, 2008)

Let's see... Pecan, Roald, Gabi, Daisy, Stitches and Limberg, though Limberg's just moving in. I think Pecan's my favourite, she's real cute =) And eventually, it stops being annoying her calling you "chipmunk" all the time.

(And before anyone says anything, that's cute as in "sweet", not cute as in "attractive".)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 26, 2008)

Caroline moved in and then moved. Kabuki moved. I got Dora a while ago, but now she's about to move. Kiki was about to move, but I stopped her because I like her. Snake moved in.

That's what happened to my villagers.


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Kabuki moved.


Bad Kabuki. :D

This is what happened to _my_ villagers:

Nobody can do anything with them because my dad said to email Nintendo only I don't know what the email address is so I can't really do that so I'm screwed.

Why don't I just get a new game?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 26, 2008)

Yay! I paid off my mortgage!

Now my house is a teeny bit larger than once it was! YAY!


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

Congratz!

I love how the music changes after that.

*trying to convince father to get new game*


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

And now I only need to pay another... 115000 bells, at the moment, to pay my second one. o.o

Oh, and Limberg's leaving. Can't say I'm sad, I never really liked him.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Stitches is obsessed with finding a Saw Stag Beetle in my town and has been for weeks now...

And my Mortgage? I've managed to get it down to 500000 bells. Once I pay that off I'll get the left-hand room.

Oooh, and Mike, you have Pecan? She left my town quite recently.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Aw, sucks to be you. Pecan rules ^^ Though she seems to want a waitress shirt despite the fact that I gave her one a few days ago. --;


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Doesn't matter, I have Tipper now who is in the same personality group as Pecan. In case you didn't know, there are six personality groups:

(I made up this names, so yeah, they're not official or anything.)
Stylish girls (Eg. Pecan)
Pretty girls (Eg. Bluebear)
Nice girls (Eg. Marina)
Moody boys (Eg. Angus)
Lazy boys (Eg. Stitches)
Buff boys (Eg. Curly)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

But still, her calling you "chipmunk" kinda grows on you' doesn't it?...

I'm easy so long as Pecan and Daisy don't go.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

What d'you think of Stitches? I think you said he was in your town... he's my favourite villager, _ever_.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Eh. He's OK. I suppose he's a sub-favourite just under Pecan and Daisy. I don't like Roald though. Every day he asks for medicine and I never ever get anything from him. v_v


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

That's because he's ill. Once he gets over his illness he'll repay you (Albeit probably with some atcky wallpaper or carpet but oh well.). Villagers get ill at random, and they only way to stop it is to give them medicine.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

For over 3 days? =/


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes. It takes ages. For example, Tipper in my town was recently ill for more than a week.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Can't I just let him die?...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

They don't die. Eventually (Like, after a week or so) they get over it themselves.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Which saves me 400 bells a day. Hoorah!


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

You also lose a present. Which is usually worth 500 bells or less or just 500 bells, but oh well.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 29, 2008)

I recently made up a list of species that should be in Animal Crossing:
Dragon
Alien
Armadillo
Aardvark
Fly
Porkupine
Robot
Gecko
Deer
Seal (Almost wrote Spheal XD)
Dinosaurs (T-Rex, Brontosaurus)
Mole
Rabbit
Chimpanzee
Platypus
Snake
Butterfly

Yeah... I think that's it.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 29, 2008)

^ wat.

We already have robots. link And Rabbits! link2

Ribbot, Coco, and Daisy FTW


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Rabbits already are, but I agree with Dragon, Seal (OH GOD YES), Armadillo (See Seal), and Chimp.  There shouldn't be Fly or Butterfly because, well, you catch them.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 29, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Rabbits already are, but I agree with Dragon, Seal (OH GOD YES), Armadillo (See Seal), and Chimp.  There shouldn't be Fly or Butterfly because, well, you catch them.


Rabbit: Oops.

Fly and Butterfly: Isn't Mickey Mouse's best friend the same species as his pet?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

You know what there should be? The option to play as an animal =P


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> You know what there should be? The option to play as an animal =P


Dangit you stole my idea


THOUGHT POLICE ARREST THIS MAN


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Dangit you stole my idea
> 
> 
> THOUGHT POLICE ARREST THIS MAN


*points to age* WAY below old enough to take responsibility for my actions. XD

Anyway, wouldn't _everyone_ rather play as an animal than some ugly little kid?


----------



## magic_eevee (Jul 29, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> WHAT? THE... THE WII VERSION IS OUT?
> 
> According to Wikipedia it isn't


the wii version?

i've heard rumours about it on websites and magazines
but it wouldn't be out yet. right?


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 2, 2008)

AAAAAAAACK!....


Daisy left.... T^T


----------



## Flora (Aug 3, 2008)

^ My character? *lame pun*

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

WITH A NEW AC:WW GAME!!!!

I had to buy a new one. -.-


----------



## Darksong (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a new group of people in my town:

Antonio, who is sick right now;
Angus;
Tipper, whose pic I have;
Alfonso, who is just moving in;
Lucky;
Cyrano;
Agent S; 
and Kid Cat.
I recently got Caroline, but she moved like two days later ;_;
Oh, and in the USA, The Wii version, Animal Crossing: City Folk, is coming out November 17th or 18th.


----------



## Flora (Aug 3, 2008)

Peoples in my town as of now:

Aurora
Anchovy, who's kinda like Stiches and obsessed with snails
Limberg
Bluebear, who's obsessed with modern furniture
Antonio, who's not sick. :D
Olivia, who's my sister's favorite and obsessed with white furniture
Rodeo, who wants me to catch a barred knifejaw. D:
and Twiggy who made me give her my awesome blue bed. D:

ZC, my sis has Stiches too. ^^

Off-topic...

Am I the only person here whose mom likes Pokemon too? She got two days ago and loves it. :D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 3, 2008)

I found something.
The lyrics for Only Me, only works on the live version.

Here they are:

"Oh, not me oh
When me not know
Oh, not me oh,
Me, only me.
Leave not now
Keep me so
Away now not
Leave me not now
keep me so
Well you won't leave
Not on me.

Oh, not me oh
When me not know
Oh, not me oh,
Me, only me.

Leave not now 
keep me so
Away now not
Leave me not now
Keep me so
Well you won't leave
not on me

And when we go
We might not meet again so
Don't let me let go
So don't let me let go
Tonight.

Oh, not me oh,
When me not know
Oh, not me oh
Me, only me
Leave not now
Keep me so
Well you won't leave
Not on me."

Here's the link.

Someone probably already found it, but meh.


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

Limberg was being evil yesterday and trying to move. -.-


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 4, 2008)

KIKI MOVED :(

Now I have:

Punchy, who wants a spider
Sally
Hopper, who wants a crucian carp
Snake
Bree, who is moving
Baabara
Antonio, who is sick
Bluebear


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

On a completely random note...

I think they messed up Wild World's translation into English.  

My reasoning is this:

My sisters and I all share a game.  We have Sally in our town.

On our Gamecube game, we have Sally in one town and Hazel in another.

In WW, "Sally" looks like Hazel. :D

I was just reminded of that because WUE has Sally in her town. ^^


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 4, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Limberg was being evil yesterday and trying to move. -.-


He's gone from my town, thank God. I really didn't like him at all >=( But he's been replaced by Elvis now, who's basically exactly the same =p


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 5, 2008)

Possibly the most intresting Animal Crossing Video you'll ever see:

 The darker side of Animal Crossing

_Diiissscusss_[/spookyghostvoice]


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

*head explodes*

Kidding, kidding.

That makes so much sense. :D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

...huh? I didn't understand a single word of that movie and I DON'T CARE.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2008)

I have Katie the kitty in my town, and my sis won't let me deliver her. T_T


----------



## Darksong (Aug 8, 2008)

I got Antonio's pic two days ago! :D that very same night, I dreamed that I got Agent S's pic.
Then Alfonso moved in. :) He's a funny one.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 10, 2008)

i just came back from holiday and i played acww alot, i got back into a routine
the people in my town are vesta, robin, jitters, mallary, curly, gaston, nibbles and stitches
i also made a video of my town for the heck of it


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 10, 2008)

Update from my town:

-> Elmer left yesterday.
-> Pompom moved in today.
-> Had fireworks show last night, discovered they're as pointless in real life.
-> Am just over 8000 bells from paying off second mortgage.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 11, 2008)

*joins* Ahhh... Animal Crossing... So many memories of Peanut calling me a slacker with every passing second... And Kiki, with her cutesy-ness... and then paying off my loans and getting the statue and getting bored because I can't get items at the special events and holidays anymore because I played for more than a year... And then I moved up to Wild world. I liked it, but it just didn't have that spark that the old one had. Must of been the repeating festivals and lack of any real holidays. Eventually my little brother deleted my file (like they all do) and I wound up giving it to him and then soon after him giving it to someone else because he lost that person's copy of Nintendogs. Oh well, at least THE NEW ANIMAL CROSSING IS COMING OUT! Squee! Real holidays! I wonder if I'll ever help an animal through a maze on the back of a Nintendo Power magazine ever again...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 11, 2008)

Whee now I have the final upgrade/mansion house!

And Roscoe moved in. Heh, the town is starting to go fossil-crazy-Snake, Punchy and Roscoe has started doing it. (That sounds wrong.)


----------



## Melati2008 (Aug 16, 2008)

AT 10:26 LAST NIGHT I CAUGHT A SHARK!!

But my old file died... BUT HECK WITH IT I CAUGHT A SHARK!!


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 16, 2008)

heh i remember on my old file on WW i caught soo many hammerhead and regular sharks..lol i was obsessed with fishing ^^


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 16, 2008)

how many fish and bugs have you guys got?

i've got them all... :I


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 16, 2008)

Now I have Genji. And Baabara moved out.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 16, 2008)

Peegeray said:


> how many fish and bugs have you guys got?
> 
> i've got them all... :I


Very few. =3

Well, maybe about a quarter/third of them.


----------



## Melati2008 (Aug 17, 2008)

Heh! Heh! Cheat for ACWW!

Get heaps of cash!

1. Put 50k or more bells into your saving  account.
2. On your DS change the date to Jan 1 2000.
3. Go into the game.
4. Save, turn off.
5. Change the date on your DS to Jan 1 2011
6. Go into game.
7. Save, turn off.
8. Repeat these steps until you have all the $$$ you need.
9. Remember increase by *11* years each time.

Side-effects: Lots of weeds, some of your neighbours may move.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 17, 2008)

Melati2008 said:


> Heh! Heh! Cheat for ACWW!
> 
> Get heaps of cash!
> 
> ...


=0 Cheating is BAD. 

Still, great tip =)


----------



## Flareth (Aug 18, 2008)

May I jooin? Recently started playing again.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 18, 2008)

join join JOIN

i'm kind of ashamed of how far i am though since i only have like 3843774578785 bells and all the house expansions because i used action replay v_v  i am trying to give it all away because it's no fun since there's no point in fishing anymore if i have tons of money!  don't shun me too much guys please i learned my lesson ;-;  animal crossing is awesome though so yeah i'd like to join


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

\yes, you don't need to ask =] just start posting.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 18, 2008)

I cheated a bit, so I restared 2 days ago. Nook's Cranny is expanding today. I caught a lot of fish today. I'll sell tomorrow. And today is Rocco's birthday. I gave him a shirt.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 19, 2008)

The money cheat also causes a rafflesia. I like to gain money the real way, by fishing and Magic Rock and selling fossils. I've saved up about 688,000 Bells doing this, and once I get enough, I'm going to pay of the third-to-last mortgage. Then the second-to-last, getting the money the same way. I'll ignore the last one, since it has no point.
Town Update:
Members are Patty, Cyrano, Tipper, Mint, Goldie, Alfonso and Lucky.
Last time I checked, Goldie was sick.
*Did anyone get a note in a bottle from a kid named Billybob?*


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 21, 2008)

Help! Pecan is moving! How do you get her to change her mind?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

Just keep telling her not to leave.


----------



## Flora (Aug 27, 2008)

I lost my game... again... ^^;

I do that a lot.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm making a banner about Animal Crossing, if anyone wants to see it when I finish.

Has anyone gotten a bottle mail that said something like, "I don't know who you are, but my name is Darksong" from a kid called Aaron? That's me. I sent it to see if it would reach any of you.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope. But that reminds me of a message I got once...

Dear some stranger,
WORD GAME:
Fish
Dish
Disk
What comes next?"

...That person must have had a relatively sick mind.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

With each line, one letter changes. The only possible way to continue is to change 'disk''s 's' to a 'c'.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

I noticed the letter change, but didn't realize what the next word would be... Eh, I'm still tired.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

You could also go from "disk" to "desk".


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Sep 2, 2008)

Mmmmm.
I just started playing ACWW and sharing the DS card with my sister a few days ago, Although we had already got 3 or 4 house expansions before we stopped playing. I love fishing, and I've only got 15 fish left till my golden fishing rod can be taken from Tortimer =D
Today was a great fishing day. I caught 2 King Salmons, 2 Barred Knifejaws, a Red Snapper, a Char, an Angelfish, an Ocean Sunfish, an Arapaima and an Arowana. 
Eh.. About the weed problem, Strategywiki says that you should sychronise your DS clock and your ACWW clock.
Btw, FC, anyone? I gotta have someone buying from my Nookway to advance it to Nookingtons. Sorry I can't give mine now because I can't use my DS now.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 3, 2008)

I caught 2 gars, an arapaima, a salmon, an ocean sunfish, and a king salmon today! I thought they were rare!
I'm gonna go catch some more right now. Yay! :D


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn. I got stung twice by bees and once by a Scorpion. I didn't know that the Scorpion really meant me any harm until I saw that it was following me, and I was like, WTF nono get away from meh!11
Then I got out my net and when I went out of my inventory it stung me! D=
If Tree saplings have broken leaves, does it mean that they're not going to grow?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 4, 2008)

Or "dips".

EDIT: Now I have Lily in my town. She's _adorable_!


----------



## Fredie (Sep 5, 2008)

I love this game, my favourite villager is Agent S, however; she went to your town didn't she Castform??


----------



## Fredie (Sep 5, 2008)

Manaphy DriftRider said:


> If Tree saplings have broken leaves, does it mean that they're not going to grow?


I think that it means that t hey have died, however; you can make them comeback to life occasionally if you water it enough...I think...


----------



## Zeph (Sep 6, 2008)

Yup, Agent S came to my town. And in return you got my Tabby.

Oh, Manaphy Driftrider? Scorpions and Tarantulas both attack you if they see you with a net but they're completly harmless otherwise, so if you see one, try sneaking up behind it, getting out your net, and before it can attack, catch it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 9, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> I think that it means that t hey have died, however; you can make them comeback to life occasionally if you water it enough...I think...


Watering does absolutely *nothing* to trees.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Sep 9, 2008)

> Oh, Manaphy Driftrider? Scorpions and Tarantulas both attack you if they see you with a net but they're completly harmless otherwise, so if you see one, try sneaking up behind it, getting out your net, and before it can attack, catch it.


Wtf. Lol. To think I ran away just to take out my net and the n going back to it.
It failed. D=


----------



## Fredie (Sep 10, 2008)

Cryptica said:


> Watering does absolutely *nothing* to trees.


Oh, okay. I read some where that it did, oh well, maybe I miss read it...


----------



## Flora (Sep 10, 2008)

You know what I saw when I went to the game store?

Display cases for City Folk. ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ :D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

I got this one SCARY message at my bulletin board.



			
				Kawatown's bulletin board said:
			
		

> Oompa pow pow.
> 
> Oompa oompa pow pow.


Now, what's THAT all about? It's... creepy.


----------



## Flora (Sep 12, 2008)

... :D  Nice.

Dang you Seretown your DS card went poof.  D:  I have bad luck with these games.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> ... :D  Nice.
> 
> Dang you Seretown your DS card went poof.  D:  I have bad luck with these games.


Oh, bad luck. My game is from 2 years ago and still working nicely~


----------



## Flora (Sep 12, 2008)

First game: ...Well, Restti has a field day with this one. ^^

Second: Losted. D:


----------



## alonsyalonso (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting one of the Animal Crossing games, cos everyone says (even my frinends at school) that it rocks


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Sep 14, 2008)

You should 'cause it rox.
I'm gonna get my own instead of sharing the DS card with my sister.
Btw, can you migrate with everything in your wardrobe? Like, taking your wardrobe in your inventory. Or will everything inside be gone?
Oh, and how much bells can you bring with you?


----------

